# 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage?



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

has anyone noticed if they got worse gas mileage when switching to 19s? just curious


----------



## enduro (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*

I hope not, I'm going from 17's to 19's soon.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*

Can't see why if you are maintaining the overall rolling diameter and similar weight.


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*

well, logic and science will show that you will get worse mileage with a larger wheel. Especially if it is heavier.
the other thing you need to consider is that if you have a larger wheel and the tire size has not been compensated for (rolling radius), you ODO might be wrong. The larger diameter of the entire tire/wheel assembly, the slower your speed will be with regards to the speedo. Vise versa with a smaller rolling radius.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

19s are .2 or .4 actually larger diameter depending on size tires check out 1010tires.com calculator it will show u


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

our speedos read fast to begin with so it might actually make our speedos more accurate?


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

Well if you remember from the other thread about the speedo being off; they are supposed to be that way. I wouldnt try to hope that you could get your speedo 100% accurate as it may save you from a ticket








Weight is also a very important factor to consider.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_Well if you remember from the other thread about the speedo being off; they are supposed to be that way. I wouldnt try to hope that you could get your speedo 100% accurate as it may save you from a ticket








Weight is also a very important factor to consider.

im not after getting my speedo accurate i go w/ the flow the 2 point slow isnt a ferrari...anyways , weight is definitely a factor i believe the wheels im geting are +2-3lbs per wheel extra


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

So, after the math, we are looking at a total of 12lbs of extra mass that you have to rotate to keep the car going down the road. I would expect worse mileage with bigger wheels.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

the price of beauty


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

Meh, I prefer power


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*

i drive a rabbit or for you a golf


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*








glad to see you are getting it. Although, if I drove a MKV, it would be a GTI as they have more power and better mileage


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

It'll be worse, but nothing drastic.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_







glad to see you are getting it. Although, if I drove a MKV, it would be a GTI as they have more power and better mileage









They also use premium fuel


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_has anyone noticed if they got worse gas mileage when switching to 19s? just curious 

posting alot about 19s man, just pick up the set. 
Your buying a new set of wheels for some large $.. dont worry about the pennies youll save/spend on gas. Just keep an eye out for rough roads as replacement wheels or tires will add up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (corradodonato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradodonato* »_
posting alot about 19s man, just pick up the set. 
Your buying a new set of wheels for some large $.. dont worry about the pennies youll save/spend on gas. Just keep an eye out for rough roads as replacement wheels or tires will add up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh trust me 1-2mpg aint stopping me im just curious and monday im ordering them


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*

haha nice.. any preview pics?!
and I went from stock 17s to an 18 inch set up and now 19s. All about the same mpg. I drive pretty easy though.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (corradodonato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradodonato* »_haha nice.. any preview pics?!


lms


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
oh trust me 1-2mpg aint stopping me im just curious and monday im ordering them









I get 300 miles to a tank with mine in about 80% city just to give you an idea, more like 330 if it's 50/50.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

280 on a tank mostly city, actually best ive ever gotten was 24mpg with mixed freeway city


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
lms

+ coilovers = $







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_280 on a tank mostly city, actually best ive ever gotten was 24mpg with mixed freeway city

Jeez man that is terrible, keep your foot out of it a bit, lol


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (corradodonato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradodonato* »_
+ coilovers = $







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

koni coils + lms for me


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_
Jeez man that is terrible, keep your foot out of it a bit, lol

it doesnt move!! i cant lol


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
it doesnt move!! i cant lol 

yeah true, although all highway I have gotten like 390 which is pretty good I guess


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_ koni coils + lms for me









ah nice.. if i did it over again I would have gone koni.. my HPAs dont go low enough. Back on topic...
I get about 30mpg mixed city/highway on the 19s. Like I said, I drive pretty easy.


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (corradodonato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradodonato* »_
I get about 30mpg mixed city/highway on the 19s. Like I said, I drive pretty easy. 

That's more like it. Combined 23 in a rabbit??? wow!
I can pull in the upper 30's on the highway, and average 27 in the city.


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_has anyone noticed if they got worse gas mileage when switching to 19s? just curious 


i go from 16"s in the winter to 30 pound 19"s in the summer..i have never noticed a difference in gas


----------



## CaTcH21 (Mar 21, 2007)

i havent noticed any major differences.


----------



## rams19801 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (enduro)*

Why would you want 19's? I am just curious? I read an article about wheels/car performance. One fact that comes to mind! The engineers and prof. drivers test out these cars. They know for a fact what is the best size wheel for these cars. If a 19" wheels was the most efficient wheel for performance, gas mileage and overall handling, they would be fit that way from the factory. I have never seen a GTI/GLI come equipped from the factory, 19"wheels. Why? The car is not designed to have a wheel that big! I have seen 19's and even 20's fitted to a Jetta and IMO, looks a little too Bling. The ride was rough as well..... Anyway, just a thought. If you want the best performance/handling/gase mileage/ get the 18's or just keep the 17's........


----------



## rams19801 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (chrisp-e)*

You are kidding right? There is NO WAY you are getting in the upper 30's unless it is a TDI. Oh, Im sorry, do we have a Corrola driver in the house?????


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (rams19801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rams19801* »_Why would you want 19's? 

because i do and they look nice







and lm's arent bling bling wheels


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (rams19801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rams19801* »_Why would you want 19's? I am just curious? I read an article about wheels/car performance. One fact that comes to mind! The engineers and prof. drivers test out these cars. They know for a fact what is the best size wheel for these cars. If a 19" wheels was the most efficient wheel for performance, gas mileage and overall handling, they would be fit that way from the factory. I have never seen a GTI/GLI come equipped from the factory, 19"wheels. Why? The car is not designed to have a wheel that big! I have seen 19's and even 20's fitted to a Jetta and IMO, looks a little too Bling. The ride was rough as well..... Anyway, just a thought. If you want the best performance/handling/gase mileage/ get the 18's or just keep the 17's........

you know nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (nastybags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastybags* »_
you know nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2, nobody is stating 19's are the way to go for maximum performance.


----------



## CaTcH21 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (rams19801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rams19801* »_Why would you want 19's? I am just curious? I read an article about wheels/car performance. One fact that comes to mind! The engineers and prof. drivers test out these cars. They know for a fact what is the best size wheel for these cars. If a 19" wheels was the most efficient wheel for performance, gas mileage and overall handling, they would be fit that way from the factory. I have never seen a GTI/GLI come equipped from the factory, 19"wheels. Why? The car is not designed to have a wheel that big! I have seen 19's and even 20's fitted to a Jetta and IMO, looks a little too Bling. The ride was rough as well..... Anyway, just a thought. If you want the best performance/handling/gase mileage/ get the 18's or just keep the 17's........

so many 19" wheels are OEM and optional. maybe for older cars with suspensions that arent capable of riding with 18'/19's, thats another story but MKV's can ride with 20's VERY COMFORTABLY/EASILY. 
If you dont know your stuff, dont talk with your a$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

helios are 19s and are factory vw wheels


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_helios are 19s and are factory vw wheels









Along with real RS4's, wheels on Touregs, and many many Benzes and BMW's, but of course they're all bigger more powerful cars


----------



## mooble117 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (absoluteczech)*

with a larger rolling diameter. (by one or two inches(18 or 19 respectively)) wouldn't you got 3-6 inches further on each rotation of the wheel, making you more efficient. why would you get less efficiency(mpgs) with larger wheels?


----------



## CaTcH21 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (mooble117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mooble117* »_with a larger rolling diameter. (by one or two inches(18 or 19 respectively)) wouldn't you got 3-6 inches further on each rotation of the wheel, making you more efficient. why would you get less efficiency(mpgs) with larger wheels?

but the wheels are heavier. but i have found no difference from 18's to 19's


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (mooble117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mooble117* »_with a larger rolling diameter. (by one or two inches(18 or 19 respectively)) wouldn't you got 3-6 inches further on each rotation of the wheel, making you more efficient. why would you get less efficiency(mpgs) with larger wheels?

the difference in diameter between a 225 35 19 vs a 225 40 18 is .2" and .4" on a 235 35 19


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (mooble117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mooble117* »_with a larger rolling diameter. (by one or two inches(18 or 19 respectively)) wouldn't you got 3-6 inches further on each rotation of the wheel, making you more efficient. why would you get less efficiency(mpgs) with larger wheels?

^what he said up there, and I don't understand why people don't get this... It doesn't matter if you have a 15" on a Rabbit or 20" on a GTI, the overall tire diameter does not vary by more than 3/8".


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (RedRabidRabbit)*

you have GOT to be kidding me!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_you have GOT to be kidding me!

what now


----------



## rams19801 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (CaTcH21)*

Talk with my A$$? Wow! Real mature. Anyway, my point being, if the Germans felt that the GTI/GLI was a better performer with 19's don't you think they would equip them with 19's. By the way, since when/where did you get your degree in "suspension"?


----------



## Inceptor (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (rams19801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rams19801* »_Talk with my A$$? Wow! Real mature. Anyway, my point being, if the Germans felt that the GTI/GLI was a better performer with 19's don't you think they would equip them with 19's. 

No, probably not. It's about cost and profit, not performance. They could have easily put some ultralight 3-piece wheels on the GTI for better performance...why didn't they? Oh yeah, they're too expensive.
I'm not saying that 19's will perform better than any other wheel, only pointing out that your logic is flawed.


----------



## Inceptor (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (Inceptor)*

Another thing to consider is that if you increase the overall diameter of your tires, you're effectively making the final drive ratio of your rear end "taller".


----------



## rams19801 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (Inceptor)*

My logic is "flawed"..... Hey, you must be a Treki too? Personally, I like "Voyager". This vehicle isn't a Lambo or Porshce, so why would they put on a wheel like that? Isn't there an inexpensive 19" wheel the Germans could use, or is every 19" wheels expensive? No my son, YOUR comment didn't make any sense and you have no logic.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (rams19801)*

here is some infomation for you guys..


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i found this article that compared 3 different wheels on a bmw, oe to light weight to a heavy wheel and there was basically a 1mpg difference
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...d=108


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

in case some of you are wondering where I found the wheel/tire calculator...
http://www.wheelsmaster.com/rt_specs.jsp


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Conclusion: wheel size does not make gas mileage worst as long as you maintain the wheel/tire ratio as listed above, heavier wheels will make gas mileage decrease. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

but on avg most bigger wheels are usually heavier


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

LOL!! [runs out to put 20s on a MKI for better mileage and handling]


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_LOL!! [runs out to put 20s on a MKI for better mileage and handling]









weak sauce...22's or nothing


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*








I know, I can only afford 20s right now. Maybe I can saw the fenders out for some 22s later


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

Holy bigass pic Batman!!! I need a 4' monitor to view that!! Is that reall life size? I should print it out so I can hold it up to the car to see what they will look like.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

get a 20" monitor instead of 20" wheels


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

Meh, my 19" monitor doesnt seem to work right. I would rather put the money into my car to see the wheels in real life than in pics







My cars are more important than computer shenanigans


----------



## Flash GTI (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_LOL!! [runs out to put 20s on a MKI for better mileage and handling]









no one is saying to go out and put 20s on any car, he's saying that 20" wheels don't decrease gas mileage unless they are heavier than the oem wheels. 
I don't have anything against 20" wheels but I rather get one that is lighter than the oem one. Less stress on brakes and etc...


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (Flash GTI)*

I think maybe what is missing from this debate is tire width. I'm sorry but there is no way you can convince me that a tire that is the same width but larger in diameter is going to improve anything. tire footprint is the key here. yes, maybe decreasing the tire footprint might have an affect on mileage in a good way IF the rotating assembly is less than the original. It will not, however, improve performance.
So in essence, a 215 width tire on a 13" wheel will have better performance than a 215 tire on a 19" wheel. Assuming both assemblies weigh the same.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_I think maybe what is missing from this debate is tire width. I'm sorry but there is no way you can convince me that a tire that is the same width but larger in diameter is going to improve anything. tire footprint is the key here. yes, maybe decreasing the tire footprint might have an affect on mileage in a good way IF the rotating assembly is less than the original. It will not, however, improve performance.
So in essence, a 215 width tire on a 13" wheel will have better performance than a 215 tire on a 19" wheel. Assuming both assemblies weigh the same.

If two identical width tires are mounted on two identical width wheels but one tire is 30" overall diameter and the other is 22", the 30" tire has more rubber on the ground. It might not perform better, but it does have a larger contact patch.


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

Are you serious? Thats like saying that a piece of plywood has less contact area than a ball.
Unless you are thinking that the 30" tire has no air in it by comparison with the 22" tire that is fully inflated...
Where do you guys come up with this stuff?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_Are you serious? Thats like saying that a piece of plywood has less contact area than a ball.
Unless you are thinking that the 30" tire has no air in it by comparison with the 22" tire that is fully inflated...
Where do you guys come up with this stuff?









You're not thinking. The tire is taller. It's contact patch is longer front to rear. It's really simple. I come from the world of drag racing where when you are limited in your class to a certain tire width, you run the tallest tire you can because it has a longer patch on the ground. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

You really think this? You state you come from drag racing... Why arent all drage racers running 40" wheels/tires? They arent. They are running the smallest tires they can to fit under necessary brakes.
I really wish I was good a photoshop so I could make a pic for you. A circle can be big, that area of the circle with relation to contact with anything will decrease as the circle enlarges.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_You really think this? You state you come from drag racing... Why arent all drage racers running 40" wheels/tires? They arent. They are running the smallest tires they can to fit under necessary brakes.
I really wish I was good a photoshop so I could make a pic for you. A circle can be big, that area of the circle with relation to contact with anything will decrease as the circle enlarges. 


Are you delusional? The rear tires on most 6 second and faster cars are 35" tall. They also grow 2 - 3" at 200 mph. 
They run the smallest tires they can to fit under brakes? What are you talking about? 


_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 10:52 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

My bad. I was thinking about watercooled VWs, not Chevys.
Oh and why do they run such huge tires on cars that have times like that? Oh thats right, tire expansion and CONTACT area. Damn man, you gotta think here....


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_ tire expansion and CONTACT area. Damn man, you gotta think here....

That was my point, the taller tire puts more rubber on the ground, hence increases contact patch. Same reason why guys limited in tire size for the class run the widest wheel they can, so when the tire grows they can keep it spread out as far as possible. Trying to hook up 1300 horspower with a 10" tire isn't easy so guys go to great lengths to gain any advantage they can. Same idea as just about all class racing in any form of motorsports I guess. 
Getting way off topic here but I think we can all agree weight and overall diameter of the tire (and any combination thereof) will have the most effect on fuel mileage. 


_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 11:12 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: 18" to 19" wheel - worse gas mileage? (mooble117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mooble117* »_with a larger rolling diameter. (by one or two inches(18 or 19 respectively)) wouldn't you got 3-6 inches further on each rotation of the wheel, making you more efficient. why would you get less efficiency(mpgs) with larger wheels?

This is why I really hate the vortex these days ...


----------

